# So What are You Planning for Next Halloween of 2013???



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I an leaning towards a Charlie Brown theme and Pirates! What about the rest of you??


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm focusing on some specific prop upgrades. The mausoleum is getting redone definitely. This time out of wood. We would really like to be able to leave it up without worrying that freak wind storm will tear it apart or send it cartwheeling through the yard.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am going to do a cemetery again. This was our first Halloween in the house so it was small with just a few store bought tombstones, a fog machine, and a thunder strobe. I am hoping to get 3 to 5 tombstones built this year. I am also hoping to build a fence and columns. I am also going to make some LED spotlights.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, good question! I made a brief list of party after-action items and lessons learned. Some are minor, some major, but a couple things all-around:

* I need to update my yard display. Last night was of course a big hit with the subdivision as well as the party last Saturday. But I've now done the same deal 2 years in a row. I need to amp it up. Next level. Big time. What this is I don't know yet! Not sure if I'll go with a theme per se, but I need to think of really going ape**** crazy next year and raising the bar. I'm a VERY amateur Halloween guy compared to so many of the talented and creative people here, but have become (by default perhaps) the "halloween house" on our block. So it's time to really show it.

* Theme: mentioned above, none of my parties have had a theme and, knowing my crowd and audience, that's good. But I want to congeal everything into a thematic deal next year.

* Party: have to mix up the games and the shtick overall. 

* Costume: may revolve around the theme, but after how well received my whole Gene Simmons KISS get-up is, I want to do a really intense costume next year. No ideas right now.


----------



## Captain No Beard (Aug 31, 2012)

Well since this was my first haunt, I wanna do everything! haha Im thinking full house walk around, with different displays in the windows and tons of props. if I start now I dont think ill be getting in over my head... haha


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Theme for next year: Shadows. How will it all play out? No idea...but I do know the centerpiece will be a Halloween shadow puppet theater - kind of like the ones in Indonesia, only nicer and Halloweenified. (It's a word. Well...now it is).


----------



## Porter (Oct 30, 2009)

Insanity. And such.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Theme for next year: Shadows. How will it all play out? No idea...


That could be the perfect theme for anyone too lazy to decorate; simply shine lights on the ToTers and say that their shadows _are_ the decor

Hopefully, an elaborate cemetery scene with masquerade-like elements.


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

Well after finding this forum, I'm wondering if I should re-do have my display! I know I want to add a fog chiller, a bubble machine with blacklight reactive bubbles and a couple of free standing ghosts in the flower bed. I'm considering remaking my tombstones with some of the tutorials here but not sure yet.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

My plan for 2012 was to build a bottomless pit prop but that didn't happen.

Instead I improved/added on to the black electric chair, built two huge entrance pillars, turned my two smaller entrance pillars into headstones and built new crosses to put on top of them, built boarded up window props for two windows, built a guillotine and added the giant skull portrait to the house. It was a busy Halloween for me but my boy and I got to spend a lot of time together and had a lot of fun. 

So maybe next year with the bottomless pit. I really don't have much room to add anything else besides that. I'm also pretty much decided on not being in the haunt anymore and simply passing out candy as myself and policing the haunt to prevent another candy stealing attempt like we had this season.


----------



## WHTim (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I'm going to get into theatrical lighting instead of the rope lights that I've been using.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Plans for 2013

Paint hanging station
Make dummy for inside casket 
Guts for half body
Evil Corn dummy
1 more roof dummy


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

saving my money till after halloween and hitting up the clearance sales. spent way too much this year and have next to nothing to show for it.. no idea where my money went. so next years haunt will be pretty much identical to this years. if i can find full head latex masks for groundbreakers ill do some of those, and maybe a ghost ring if i can get my hands on some white thrift store sheets. but seeing all the prices on everything today and all the deals every one is getting shopping the clearance racks... im saving up for that instead of blowing it all beforehand.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

since i couldn't do halloween this year :-( ... i'm planning on doing it next year

but life has a way of getting in the way so ... u nevr kno

amk


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

What am I planning for 2013? Well, pretty much what I wanted to do this year. Being affected by Hurricane Sandy and having a loss of power at my display site I ended up dropping a chunk of change for this years props. Since no one got to see those props for this year, well, they are just going to be the main plan for 2013. The good news is that I don't have to spend the chunk of change and I will not need so much advance time for building.

If I build anything for next year to add to what I have, it will be only one thing and it will have to be inexpensive too. Since I have two extra wiper motors and plenty of left over wood from this year's projects, I might try my hand at a Monster In A Box.



Scary Firefighter said:


> My plan for 2012 was to build a bottomless pit prop but that didn't happen.


This is what I initially started with for this year myself. I was going to build one that had a built in scare too (using two half silvered mirrors), but there were many factors against it:

1) It would need to be very dark to work properly. This is an issue I always ran into in regards to my Magic Mirror, which works better at night. I didn't want to go nuts building ONE major prop and it had the same issue.
2) Storage is also an issue. I figured at around 20" by 25" by 30" deep, it would be a rather large prop to store.
3) Cost and time to build. The final nail in the coffin was the $290 price tag, which I deemed too expensive for a single prop.

With a budget of $300 I opted to go a different route and build two props and expand on an existing one.

1) I built a scare box which was near completion before the storm hit. So I am going to finish this up and store it for next year.
2) I completed a lamp post which is something I needed to illuminate the entrance to my display better. I built it with top bars so I could also hang signs from it.
3) Expanded my Singing Pumpkin display. While I still used the same 7 pumpkins I did in the display in 2010, I added more support lighting and a 'new character' to the mix. The new display was never fully built. It is still set up in the test rig I made in the basement just prior to the storm.

Overall, I did end up going WAY over budget for this year (more than double actually). But I have leftover materials that I didn't use that I can still return to Lowes. But I dropped another hundge on some support lighting and a jumping spider from Spirit today during their 50% off sale. Needless to say given the amount of money (and time) I spent for this year's Halloween only to have my plans dashed to the wind (literally) by Mother Nature really had me perturbed beyond belief. It also cost me a vacation as I took a week off to set up and run my display for this Halloween

So, I seriously doubt I will be doing much next year except for the aforementioned Monster In a Box since I have most of the materials for it anyway.

I am just really hoping that for once 2013 we will have very good weather with no wind or rain.



annamarykahn said:


> since i couldn't do halloween this year :-( ... i'm planning on doing it next year
> 
> but life has a way of getting in the way so ... u nevr kno
> 
> amk


Were you also affected by Hurricane Sandy? I had a 'Plan B' for this year given that we had no power, so as I said above, most everything I planned for this year will be pushed to next year.

Geo


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Not quit sure yet. I have afew ideas, but it's really too early for me to make a definite decision.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

I know I'm doing a graveyard scene, have a few store tombstones and thinking about building a couple. Also going with some type of a building, built with part of an old portable garage I had, just needs tarps. Thinking either mausoleum or something else with a castle design as I'm going with an evil jester and will have a dragon head in it. My issue is that it has to be portable and watch how much stuff I have as I do halloween campouts and planning on watching what goes outside this year as my reaper was destroyed in the rain. The reason for the shelter plus can hand out candy in there and stay dry plus do more of course. Was planning on hitting up halloween City tomorrow but spent $150 on Halloween stuff at Walmart tonight all 50% off can't believe how fast it adds up. I think the only thing I question is the caged reaper, but it was only 10 bucks. A couple ground breakers one animated now they are cheap but they were cheap and this is just a start and will start replacing the cheap stuff once I have a decent sized dispaly I'm happy with. Plus some other cheap stuff like spiders and etc.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Just more additions to my new cemetary


----------



## SirEdward (Sep 13, 2012)

Halloween night yard haunt 2012
This was my 1st year
Had a lot of parents wanted to take pictures with children and adults with the props, skeletons and cauldron was the biggest hits. So next year I will do a prop, posing Skelton in top hat bought it today 1/2 price setting on a old bench with arm on back of bench so people can set next to skeleton and take a picture .
here is a link to video after dark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAM-RQSfs8Y&feature=plcp


----------



## Cougarwalker79 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I've decided to start focusing on a specific Poe story/poem each year, and the new decorations and costume will center around that... Next year I have decided will be Masque of the Red Death.

Expanding the Cemetery, of course is a priority. If I get feeling ambitious this summer I would like to build a mausoleum and set it up with a pepper's ghost... 
Making a new set of candles, ones that plug in instead of using the battery operated LED's
And along with the tombstones for the cemetery, I'd like to start working on a fence and gateposts. 

So really, the basic stuff we all start with it seems like...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Next year I'm going off the grid and taking my display primal. Less is more meets natures props. Think Sleepy Hollow

Good news is I will sell a huge chunk of my display and make some money!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I would love to try to make my own tombstones this year.
Make a tombstone peeper
Maybe create a breathing grave
The one big thing I would love to create is ghostly groundbreakers.

Oh! Plus make a stronger version of my archway. The flimsy tin arch will not do at all!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

1. More songs for the Lightorama
2. More props for the Lightorama
3. One more horse for sure...if it works out like I want, then 4 horses for the Four Horsemen of the Apocolypse
4. All the crap I was supposed to build this year


----------



## gomez_atoms (Aug 20, 2012)

our inaugural zombie walk was fun; we're seriously considering opening it up next year beyond the small group from work we invited this year...maybe make it a public event tied to a charity?
in the same vein, we're also thinking continuing/expanding the paranormal show as well...actually charging for it and booking a small group...not necessarily to make a bunch of money off it, but mostly to make sure the crowd is "into" mentalism/paranormal entertainment...

as far as decorations, we've already talked about a creepy baby-doll theme after reading a story about a small island down in Mexico with hundreds of dolls:

http://planetoddity.com/the-island-of-the-dolls-a-dark-tourist-attraction-in-mexico/


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd love to say I'm finally tackling my "dragon" concept but I'm pretty certain we are doing a graveyard sort of thing.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Infestation

My love for spiders (the real deal) is already worrying some potential party-goers.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of an idea I've had for awhile.I want to hire some kids to dress as zombies and mill about in my garage and then as the crowd gets to be a good size, they will break out in a rehearsed choreography of Michael Jackson's "Thriller" when song ends, they go back and mill around again and wait to it again as another batch of people gather. Don't know if I'll be able to pull it off but I wish it could happen


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

I have enough for my graveyard theme and went as far as I can go with it (IMO). Going to add an all out spider theme. I have a 8' animated spider (thats just the body) that I started last year but never finished. I want to finish that, add 4-6 animated cacooned hanging bodies, 3-4 pneumatic jumping spiders.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm focusing on upgrading almost every prop I have, starting with the mannequins. I've started playing with lifecasting and silicone, and although I haven't quite hit the sweet spot yet, my preliminary results are encouraging. The goal is to eventually replace all the purchased mannequins with essentially life-sized action figures using the joints from Spider Hill Prop Works, silicone lifecasts of hands and feet, casts of sculpted faces, real human hair wigs, taxidermy eyes, etc. The amount of work and expense will be enormous but I think the end results could be spectacular - and doing it myself would free me from being constrained by real human proportions. I also bought a lot of animal organs to cast from for more realistic results.

Plus, lots of things I didn't build need to be finished or improved - skeles need to be corpsed, Skull Shoppe skulls haven't been painted, etc.

Lighting has always been my weakest aspect and I will will WILL find a way to improve that as well. 

My huge prop sale thinned the herd enormously but if I get things cast as I hope to, I'll have to undergo an entire round 2. Haunters rock and I had a surprising amount of fun last time, but the idea of doing it all over again makes me want to hide under the bed with the monsters who live there. 

Theme? Um, yeah, at some point I'll need to select one. I still have all the props and costumes from last year's planned "Four Funerals and a Wedding" that never happened, and I'm leaning toward finally getting that one up, but it's incredibly mannequin-intensive so if I'm going to do it, then I'm already months behind...


----------



## Obsessive Wench (Oct 26, 2012)

This year we did "Dark Night of the Scarecrow." I try to change things each year, so for 2013 I am going to do something about facing your fears. I'm thinking lots of spiders, snakes, ghosts, clowns, ventriloquist dummy . . . that sort of thing. I did a post on facebook and asked what kind of horror movies freak my friends out, and that gave me ammunition for my next party. Little do they know!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, first thing I need to do is focus on the lighting for my graveyard,, I have some red flood lights, and need to not use those, they look ok in person but in pics,, every thing shows red,, I bought a new blue one this year, but one of the green one blew at the campground .., but just decided,, need to get rid of the red. at least in the cemetery, 
would love a cemetery fence and pillars..and to focus on a creepier spider area. 
All my props need new bodies,, want to redo all their frames so they stand better.
Hands, need to make nice looking hands that can hold the shovel or sickle,am not happy with any hands I have tried making, need to find a new way some how. have tried several of the tutorials and just am not happy with mine. 
My witch heads have been in the rains of Michigan for several years and need to be repaired some what.. 
I really want a mauselum for my FCG, it is so windy all the time I can't use her, and that would block the winds some what.
The big thing I want to make is a were wolf. I have one that is ok,, but need to fix him up a bit,, so then would have 2,, but I have a picture in my head of how I want a new one to look,,
no real new theme,, just make what I have better


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, the husband and I have lot's of big plans! It was our first year at this house. Our house is at the end of a cul de sac, and we only ended up with 17 ToT's, so whatever we do in the future will need to be advertised. We're thinking of posting signs on the main streets, then after a few years we hope to have a reputation and get lot's of kiddos. Or backyard is the woods, so there are endless opportunities there for a haunted trail of some sort. Talked about graveyards, clowns, chainsaw massacre. Really, we're open to ideas! I'm just excited that my husband is FINNALY getting into the spirit!


----------



## The Darkest Hour (Oct 11, 2012)

Next year I think we'll be doing a cornfield/scarecrow and graveyard theme. This was the first year we really put in some time and money into Halloween and are real anxious to put the great ideas that I found here and around the web to use. This year was kind of slapped together; a lot of cool elements and props, but no focus on a particular theme (I'll get pics of this year's costumes and set up soon, party is actually not until tomorrow!). I think the scarecrow and graveyard will make use of the props we have and I just have to build a couple of the scarecrows I've seen on the web!


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

So we have started to deviate a bit from our all pirate theme, our 12 year old daughter is really into the season as well and we turned her loose with part of the yard to do a graveyard last year and she did really well. This year we added more non-pirate stuff because my wife got a really good deal on a Zombie wasteland display from Spirit last year so we added a small zombie section. 

We have simply run out of yard space and weren't able to put out everything this year ! I am talking to the neighbors on either side of us in hopes that we can take over a small section of their yards next year. We have plans to turn the garage into a small walkthrough haunt as well. The one big thing I hope to do for next year is start doing some animatronics finally, I think I have done as much as I can with our static stuff.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Spider invasion! There will be spiderwebs covering the front of my house, from gutters to ground, lit by by 4 black light fixtures. Web wrapped skeletons and egg sacs hanging surrounded by lots of large and small spiders and the centerpiece will be a huge PVC mamma spider! I'm going to incorporate spiders and webs into my graveyard and hearse scenes also.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Man I am going blank, every year after Halloween I already know what I want to do but this year I'm stumped, my deal is I pick out a horror icon and I dress up and set up a display related to the character. The following year the costume becomes a life size prop. So it goes on and on. I've done leatherface, Freddy, Reagan, an evil clown, Jeepers Creepers, Jason...I got nothing right now


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to focus more on haunting my house's facade vice yard.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Like a few others have said....The hurricane spoiled my party this year so I'm leaving it set up exactly the same for next year.....That will give me plenty of time to figure out how I'm going to create a vsa animation for the cemetery in 2014....I've got tons of lighting and pnuematic cylinders/valve banks to work with so it's got to be an over the top song animation type ending....Other than that, I have no idea....LOL....ZR


----------



## buddy11251 (May 3, 2012)

three words: Military Zombie Accident.... ! Still researching.... LOL


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm planning on having all my props working properly well a head of time so I don't have to say, "Crap why isn't this working",


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Witches in a graveyard, re-doing bodies for this years hags while adding 3 more for 6 total, making stones, more fencing, I prefer a dilapidated wood look rather than a pvc wrought iron look, couple more PVC spiders, different sizes. Improve lighting. Starting earlier, making sure everything is weatherproofed, mudded, etc. Going material shopping around my birthday in March and starting the build soon after.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I plan to build a weather control machine and make Halloween not suck due to the weather!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Man I am going blank, every year after Halloween I already know what I want to do but this year I'm stumped, my deal is I pick out a horror icon and I dress up and set up a display related to the character. The following year the costume becomes a life size prop. So it goes on and on. I've done leatherface, Freddy, Reagan, an evil clown, Jeepers Creepers, Jason...I got nothing right now


That is a great idea - turning your costume into a life-sized prop for the next year. People might even think it will move because they remember it from before, lol.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The main theme for our place will be "Midnight Carnival." 

But I always have different scenes around the house, like the mad lab guest bathroom, witches' porch, cemetery in the garden, etc. I did buy and make some props this year that are more generic spooky, not carnevil, so I would like to use them. Things like a cocoon man, a faceless spector, a reaper, bats. Hopefully I can figure out how to use them to make the carnival more scary.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought I had posted on this thread earlier in the year, but couldn't find it. It must have been on a different one. I'm planning a Dia de los Muertos theme next year. I am still hoping to be able to use paper mache and create a mariachi band of life size skeletons and some dancing skeletons that will resemble the folk art figurines that are sold all over Mexico during the celebration. The plans that I have drawn up include a recreation of a Mexican marketplace scene and a full-scale crypt. I don't know how much we'll be able to accomplish because Hauntedmom was such a big part of our Halloween decorating every year, but we are going to try to pull it off as a tribute to her love for Halloween. I will start a thread as soon as we start work on the project to keep updates going on the progress.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> if i can find full head latex masks for groundbreakers ill do some of those, and maybe a ghost ring if i can get my hands on some white thrift store sheets.


Call local hotels, the very first one I contacted loaded me up with a huge stack, I offered them $1-2 for each sheet but they said they would toss them anyway so she refused my money  good luck


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

osenator said:


> I plan to build a weather control machine and make Halloween not suck due to the weather!


I will pay you a bajillion dollars for one if it works! Seriously, the past two years we had 4 inches of snow and then Hurricane Sandy.. talk about Mother Nature not liking the holiday!

Halloween 2013 is in full "idea mode" right now.. The original idea was to finally do the schoolhouse theme that I have been dreaming of for years, but due to recent events, that idea will be scrapped. Originally the main basis of the story (full one was not complete) was that the school teacher had been practicing witchcraft in their lessons (as the townspeople had suspected, spreading the rumor through town), brainwashing the children. On Halloween Day, the children came to school in their trick or treat costumes.. only to ravage the town for brains instead of treats. I will alter the story (as I feel that it might not be appropriate to include a school) while still keeping the time period and witchcraft concept. I'm still trying to figure out a main story to work with, but I know I want to take on a "Salem witch trials" theme. For some strange reason, I am in love with the old school mid-western settlement/Little House on the Prairie/American Gothic time period and this fits very well. If anyone has any ideas on how I can create a story around a witch trials theme, please feel free to contribute! I know I want to create a main character, but I'm at the moment stuck on how to go about executing it.. I was thinking maybe plaster their image on "Wanted" posters and having their trial go horribly wrong and them getting their revenge on the townspeople..

I did fall in love with the facade design I had for this theme, so I am keeping the same design and just switching the "schoolhouse" sign with a "town hall" one (studying images from this time period, these buildings could have actually looked very similar depending on the town or village!).










I will have my usual cemetery setup on the lawn side of the yard, and on the other side create this witch trials setting. My plague body cart from this past Halloween will return, but with instead a banging toe pincher coffin being placed in it. Now, about that coffin... HELP! Can this be done with a wiper motor? I really want this sucker to bang and slam pretty quickly and I'm not sure a wiper motor can do this. I'd rather not use pneumatics, so is there a way I can get it to slam fast without using air?










I am also seriously looking into some stuff from Creepy Collection. I'd like to have some severed heads/torsos on stakes in front of my facade. It would be an investment, but their insanely detailed selection is too hard to ignore! Has anybody purchased from them? How was your experience? From their FaceBook and YouTube pages, they seem like they really work with the customers and have great service.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm planning to have an evil sorceress and her goblin minions battle it out with a small army of skeleton warriors and pirates.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm not sure about the rest of the house but I do have the garage scene in mind........2013 will be the grand opening of the "Cadaver Cafe & Candy Kitchen". We really have to clean the other half of the garage this year so we will move all our restaurant equipment, tables & chairs, etc that is on one side of the garage and we will set up a real cafe that offers gore may food. Zombies will be the servers & we will add more gore goodies to our display. Gonna try again to set up the gypsy tent outside & would like to move the witches lair out of the dining room to a tent outside & do something different in the dining room.

It took awhile to do the family photos so the line outside was up the sidewalk and the driveway and on the road.......gonna hire some belly dancers to entertain these folks while they wait to get in! ha


----------



## Zombiemodels (Dec 30, 2012)

2013 is bringing the ghosts for my cemetery. I have found some great DIY chicken wire ghost ideas and was going to have ghosts roaming all over the place. I would like to have a couple pinch toe coffins and new skeletons. I will also be making some cool pumpkin props that will be sprouting out around the grounds. I plan on using a lot of black light lighting for the ghosts so they appear to be floating. My Mausoleum needs some more details and I will be concentrating on making that more realistic. I also want the ghost bride projection image! Lots on my plate for the next 10 months...


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We'll be resurrecting our witch forest scene, that got rained out last year. We're adding some new elements to it as well. We had planned for 2012 to be our last year for the walk through but we now plan to carry it on for at least another year or two. I have most things in place for this year's haunt other than buying a couple masks.


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am going to do a "clown school reunion". Have the grill out with a clown grilling severed heads, a guillotine with a clown in it with a sign that says "clown school flunkie", maybe a high dive from a 3 foot ladder into a kiddie pool filled with blood, a clown selling Rotten candy, and lots more! 

Any idea's?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going with my haunted woods again but this year I need to get new props. My kid's friends aren't getting scared anymore because they've already seen what I have for a few years now. Even the jumping spider didn't scare them like it did when I first got it. I'm going to get the lunging dog for sure.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't know if I am alone, but this thread topic always starts to weigh on me and I know right now there are just over 300 days left til Halloween! 

New Years brought the resolution to better organize my halloween items, so yesterday got started on making headway on that front. It's good because I re-learn what I have. Right now I'm focused on assembling things for my carnival/circus theme, kind of taking inventory while looking for ideas. Looking good on the number of booths I can have now that I finally have a decent amount of props to work with. I'm looking at this being Plan A. Carnival/Circus facades and booths will be the biggest hurdle if I go this route. I also would love to find some real "circus" workers to help make it more fun. Might be as big of a challenge as the facades though. My original idea was for a haunted, deserted carnival circus that had been shut down years ago.

I'm also toying with a smaller project of "Spiders, Snakes and Bats, Oh My!" as a Plan B theme. I probably have enough props on all three fronts to make this work. I was fortunate to find a second jumping spider at Spirit's After Haloween Clearance sale so have double the fun there. If the first one doesn't get them, hopefully the second one will. Picked up a few hanging cocoon guys from GrandinRoads sale and clearance events. 

Totally unplanned this past season was picking up a few of the GrandinRoad life-size props which I would hate not to use. Now thinking how I could incorporate them as carnival acts or a wall of fresh, real-life looking spider victims. Oh well that's the current Plans but everything remains pretty fluid. Really don't expect to need to buy much in the way of props for a really long time; the focus will be on scene setting and lighting.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I'm thinking of an idea I've had for awhile.I want to hire some kids to dress as zombies and mill about in my garage and then as the crowd gets to be a good size, they will break out in a rehearsed choreography of Michael Jackson's "Thriller" when song ends, they go back and mill around again and wait to it again as another batch of people gather. Don't know if I'll be able to pull it off but I wish it could happen



Contact a local dance studio! They'd probably love to do something like this. 

The Numero Uno thing on my list for 2013 is a fence! To keep myself motivated, I picked up 4 pkgs of orange rope lights after H'ween last year to string along the top of said fence to light it up so kids don't run into it when they try to cut thru my cemetery like the last 2 years.  I just haven't decided if I'm going to go with grade markers from Home Depot / Lowes or recycle old pallets. That's the main thing so far. I may come up with more ideas as the time grows nearer and I read more threads on here!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> We'll be resurrecting our witch forest scene, that got rained out last year. We're adding some new elements to it as well. We had planned for 2012 to be our last year for the walk through but we now plan to carry it on for at least another year or two. I have most things in place for this year's haunt other than buying a couple masks.


The middle one looks just like Meg Knucklebones from the movie Legend. Is it?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I'm going with my haunted woods again but this year I need to get new props. My kid's friends aren't getting scared anymore because they've already seen what I have for a few years now. Even the jumping spider didn't scare them like it did when I first got it. I'm going to get the lunging dog for sure.


I got the jumping spider this past Nov 1st, but what lunging dog are you referring to Sublime?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Let's see, finish my Silent Hill theme scene, buy and pay next to nothing again for a lot more props, where I got no clue where to store anymore. Since Halloweern 2012, I scored already 700$ worth of Halloween props for under 60$, again exspanding the size of my already ridiculous collection. I got so much I can easily cvhoose multi themes, but theses are the one I really want to make :

-A wicth room
-A vampire lair
-A haunted ghost room
-Silent Hill theme
-A Sam theme room (need to fix him up, he got battered in the hurrican)

Sadly, if Mother Nature decide the play avock again, I'll just randomly put what I can anywhere, like I did in 2012 (AARRrg!)

Since I did went pro last year to, and saw how much $ can be done in a few nights, I might try again, but on my very own this time and do the haunt that was suppose to be (sight). 

JM


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Scorpion, look up on the lunging dog on ebay. There's a zombie, too. I don't know who manufactures it though. I just know it's not sold through Spirit, but the other Halloween store that comes to Richmond. Anyway, it's always available on ebay for about $65.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great haunt sir Edward. Great job for the first year, or second, or third for that matter. Very impressed.


SirEdward said:


> Halloween night yard haunt 2012
> This was my 1st year
> Had a lot of parents wanted to take pictures with children and adults with the props, skeletons and cauldron was the biggest hits. So next year I will do a prop, posing Skelton in top hat bought it today 1/2 price setting on a old bench with arm on back of bench so people can set next to skeleton and take a picture .
> here is a link to video after dark.
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

cyberhaunt said:


> I'm planning to have an evil sorceress and her goblin minions battle it out with a small army of skeleton warriors and pirates.


Love it......!!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I'm thinking of an idea I've had for awhile.I want to hire some kids to dress as zombies and mill about in my garage and then as the crowd gets to be a good size, they will break out in a rehearsed choreography of Michael Jackson's "Thriller" when song ends, they go back and mill around again and wait to it again as another batch of people gather. Don't know if I'll be able to pull it off but I wish it could happen


I had a friend do this a couple years ago...he had neighborhood kids and neighborhood adults as well and they had a lot of fun with it. They did it every half hour through the night. You need to watch the whole video


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Sublime Nightmare!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, exactly what I envisioned SB, thanks for posting that, now I have an idea what it will actually look like in the driveway and such...great video of the haunt too!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

murtisha said:


> The middle one looks just like Meg Knucklebones from the movie Legend. Is it?


It does look like Meg, but I'm not sure if it was intentional . The mask is called "swamp witch" and is from Death Studios.


----------



## HarrisonHalloween (Jan 11, 2013)

I would like to try and find a big commercial space to try and do a weekend haunted house. Its something I've wanted to do for years but its just finding the time are the right venue to do it at! Loving everyone else's fantastic ideas so far.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Started sketching out my plans last night for the "Midnight Carnival." Here's what I have so far:


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks pretty cool, Paint it Black! (and everyone else plans too)


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I have noticed one thing from DS and that is they have the VERY best hair on their prop heads. I don't see that on Midnight Studios props or even fuller. It looks quite thick and full.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Kinda happy for not my neighbor xxScorpion64xx, you'd take all the attention I'm gaming for  . Totally awesome idea if you make it happen though


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

I am going to do a "GREEN" theme which is going to recycle all the props I have and do the classic monsters such as Frankenstein, wolfman, Pumpkinhead, witches, etc. Part of the indoor theme will be like a monster museum and the other part will be a fun house theme like slanted floors, hallway of doors, dot hallway, etc. The cemetery will have the mausoleum that the doors open, fog rolls out and a ghost flies out. I have lots of the shiatsu machines that I mounted on plywood bases to use as ground breaking corpses.


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

A Vampire in a Coffin, Already Made ScareFX's $25 Full Size Toe Pincher Coffin., and I got a Mannequin just after Halloween, They Are both in Storage, but got the Last couple of Pieces, a Suit for the Vampire and This Fake Steak dog toy, The Idea is a Vampire in a Coffin with A Steak In His Heart, Get it A STEAK in His Heart.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

I have been selling and donating my props left and right. Truck loads have left our house in preporation for our new display visions. Today the cemetery fence, scarecrow perches and coffins all got new homes.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I just hope to set up the walk-thru! The past 2 years I was not able to. Pregnant with twins, family members sick, no $$, etc. It's been a rough 2 years for my haunts!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For 2013 I'm planning 2014 when Halloween will be on a Friday!!

This year will depend on the weather but I will do something small again this year since it's on a Thursday.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I think/hope to do all the haunted mansion stones for my yard. Even the obscure ones and create that jammed full look. Also make a companion for Steve, the horse ghoul. I want this one to be more of a lunge with outreached arms. I need to sketch out how to support the thing with a full sized skull on top. I may send the skull out to necrotic creations to be cast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Started sketching out my plans last night for the "Midnight Carnival." Here's what I have so far:
> 
> View attachment 146895
> 
> ...


A family in the housing area next to us did a similar theme 2012; it was really scary and people/TOTs LOVED it.

They used some round lights similar to these http://www.target.com/p/room-essent...rodSlot=medium_1_2&term=outdoor+string+lights 

or these

http://www.target.com/p/50ct-red-le...odSlot=medium_1_19&term=outdoor+string+lights

and I have to say, I was extremely impressed and wowed. The round light made it seem very carnival like, for some reason. I see some round outdoor lighting in your sketches, and that is spot on!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks hollow, I bought several strands of the round colored lights from Target after Christmas sale to use for this display. The family is already excited (some scared) about the carnival theme, but I think it will be really colorful and fun. My only problem is coming up with ways to make it spooky enough, so I am trying to work in some traditional Halloween decorations - spiders, bats, creepy cloth, skeletons, etc. too. Also "rotten candy" with rats, bugs, snakes, stuff like that. Also, for the carnival prizes hanging on a rusty chain, some stuffed animals mixed with severed hands and feet ought to creep it out a bit.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks hollow, I bought several strands of the round colored lights from Target after Christmas sale to use for this display. The family is already excited (some scared) about the carnival theme, but I think it will be really colorful and fun. My only problem is coming up with ways to make it spooky enough, so I am trying to work in some traditional Halloween decorations - spiders, bats, creepy cloth, skeletons, etc. too. Also "rotten candy" with rats, bugs, snakes, stuff like that. Also, for the carnival prizes hanging on a rusty chain, some stuffed animals mixed with severed hands and feet ought to creep it out a bit.


Keep an eye out at yard and tag sales for a "kiddie car" like Little Tykes, or other mfr. I picked one up for $2 and made it into my killer clown car. I used a $10 clearance kids costume, wig head, dollar store gloves, pvc pipe and chicken wire for the body. It came in at about $20 total.



















I am planning a fractured fairy tale and Mother "Noose" rhyme theme for our Boo Bash this year. This will be year 16 without repeating a theme!

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wolfbeard, that clown car was genious. I remember also seeing your "triplets" in the cage too, which I thought was so clever and cool. I would have never thought it possible to change your theme every year for 16 years!?! Wow. I would love to see a listing of all the different themes you have had.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks hollow, I bought several strands of the round colored lights from Target after Christmas sale to use for this display. The family is already excited (some scared) about the carnival theme, but I think it will be really colorful and fun. My only problem is coming up with ways to make it spooky enough, so I am trying to work in some traditional Halloween decorations - spiders, bats, creepy cloth, skeletons, etc. too. Also "rotten candy" with rats, bugs, snakes, stuff like that. Also, for the carnival prizes hanging on a rusty chain, some stuffed animals mixed with severed hands and feet ought to creep it out a bit.


I am interested in your carnival theme because it is different from a graveyard, haunted house, haunted wood, etc, and I was really amazed at how great the yard in our area turned out when they used said theme. 

They had an abandoned ticket booth with bloody handprints and tickets strewn about and eerie lighting, a "whack a ghoul" game with a bloody ghoul, etc. Very neat! I was a bit jealous of her yard, to be honest. Her porch was wrapped in a HUGE clown face and the area the TOTs entered through was the gaping maw of the clown's befanged mouth. *shiver*

Your ideas sound fab, and I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm planning a Poe -inspired raven theme in addition to my haunted "woods " walk through. The adults will be gathered on our porch while kids do the trail and games. We do a different theme every year but the haunt stays about the same with mixed Halloween scares. The porch gets the themed workover.


----------



## magicunlimmeted (Nov 23, 2012)

suggestion for you my friend. to make your haunt not identical, but better, here a a few tips. Pick up junk for free on bulky trash day, thrift shops and garage sales are good. look through your attic, maybe a few friends attics, youd be shocked what you will find. The Dollar Tree sells fake limbs and other body parts for a ddollar, however you will have to paint them a little to make them look better. They have creepy cloth, bloody cloth and even tombstones! They have masks, scary posters/wall clingings. They are not like super scary but they can help set the scene and add to the overall look. Better thing, The Dollar Tree is the ONLY dollar store where everything is truely a dollar, not like those other "dollar and up" places. However, those store will still have some cheap stuff that can be used. I can tech you a way to make full sized body bags with bodies for almost nothing. the method can be used to make static figures, if you built a small wooden fram, or stake for the ground


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am thinking of a haunted pumpking patch or a witches coven. Not sure yet...


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Theme for next year: Shadows. How will it all play out? No idea...but I do know the centerpiece will be a Halloween shadow puppet theater - kind of like the ones in Indonesia, only nicer and Halloweenified. (It's a word. Well...now it is).


Shadows sound like a awesome theme... It would be fun to play with the idea for a while and see how scary it could become.


----------



## magicunlimmeted (Nov 23, 2012)

HOLY CRAP! dude if you watch Criminal Minds, there was an episode with this psyco pupetier. his father never told him that the puppets were fake, and he capture people and used them as puppets. it hard to explain, but try to find it. At the end, there is a great shot of the puppet theatre that you could copy. wont share more till you see it! i have a great scare idea! tell me when you see it


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

For me 2013 will see more routines for my Skulltronix, an upgrade from static to pneumatic scarecrow prop, and a new motor driven hangman. Also some improvements to my pneumatic drop panel columns. I am also doing some light hearted Yard art for my home as well as running a room in the haunted house for the Great Lakes Fright Fest. Also working on a werewolf theme for our annual Haunted camping trip.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm having a nuclear fallout theme, but most of the props are going to be inside since I might have another big bash this year. 
Need barrels,hazmat suits, already have masks. Green cfls, Green twirling beacon light. Have black creepy cloth to hang from furniture/walls, turn some art work on its side, buy some flashers to put into the lamps, I think if I go with great ambient lighting, I may not have to have alot of stuff. 
But its tough making your furniture/walls looks destroyed, without destroying in actuality. Any ideas would be appreciated.....


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I think this year I'll expand my cemetary by adding 4-6 new stones a better fence and some ground breakers. I'd like to make an FCG for my entrance but I am not sure of the logistics.(I'm right next door to a church that does a trunk-or-treat so I have to pull the ToTs from there.). I'm also going to build my cauldron creep, a new toxi, and a better path to funnel the ToTs through to te candy and other treats. Big list I know. As for the theme, I think I'll stick with my previous biohazard theme.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Scored some camo netting this weekend for what will...in time...become the outer walls for a cave.

This year, forgotten cemetery, witches, corpses
Next year, same thing...lock, stock, but in Erie, Pa at Mom's home (promised)

2015...Dragon


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Yea um, I'm still having trouble prioritizing what to build or buy next. Kinda happy I'm having this issue to early in the year. With the happening of recent (good) events in my house, my pedestal has been set so high and I think its actually doable. .


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw a 70" TV last night and that got me thinking about scrapping all plans for new stuff in 2013 and buying the big screen instead


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I saw a 70" TV last night and that got me thinking about scrapping all plans for new stuff in 2013 and buying the big screen instead


Hmmmmmm Noooooooo.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

We are going to veer entirely away from the stuff we've done in the past and try something completely different. I'm not sure if I want to divulge the details of our idea yet, as it's still simply in the imagination phase. I will say that if we go with it, it's again going to be a single theme, with a single scene. It will be only a few characters in a setting that I haven't seen done before, in any fashion on these forums or elsewhere yet very, very recognizable to most everyone.

As always, we're hoping to get the point of the story across to traffic passing by in 2.5 seconds, giving them just enough to want to slow way down the next time, or stop and come back.

We'll likely build on the lighting system that we switched to last year, so the lights will play a very integral part, and we're really hoping to get more looming height out of our display this year, too. If we decide to go with it, it's going to be tough, and it's going to be a gamble.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

King Kong would be cool, ET a well. Better half wants to do pirates someday, I think a water element would be cool, maybe a shark.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Now that I made it through the first Halloween with my new Western theme (after 6 years of pirates), I'm looking forward to filling in the broad outlines of the Boneyard Buckaroos haunt. More skeleton horses, more animation, bunks and prisoners for the jail, gunfighters, skeleton coyotes, Lone Ranger, Tonto, Zorro, tumbleweeds, whew - take a breath, don't have to get it all done at once.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I finalized my plan for this year. Freddy's coming back.  The garage will once again become a boiler room, but will be much more elaborate this time. I also plan on using our canopy and putting up black tarp walls to extend the whole thing. I already have a couple plans drawn up for new props and cant wait to start on them. I also started collecting some items to use. Grabbed a new boiler room scene setter to add to the one I already had so that the whole inside of the garage will be covered. Also up at work we had a bunch of left over plastic chains that came in for use with some general merchandise that didnt get used. Those are now mine as well. I also decided to extend the whole Springwood/Freddy theme into the yard decorations as well. 

Yeah, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

check out what i made i turned my life size Gemmy head dropping reaper to a head dropping reaper hope you guys enjoy


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I know what I said earlier in the thread, but if nothing changes, my plan will become: To sell the majority of my collection to be able to afford living expenses Anyone else have what sounds like a New Year's resolution?


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Well when I get the info on my tax return in a couple weeks I'll have a better idea on whether or not the backyard haunted trail can become a reality. If we get enought to swing for a new fence and gate (swing for it????? get it???) on the north side of the house than I might actually be able to do it. Then the process of actually building enough props to make the backyard interesting would begin. I know the front yard is too bright for a bottomless pit prop to work properly but there is a perfect place in the backyard for it.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> I saw a 70" TV last night and that got me thinking about scrapping all plans for new stuff in 2013 and buying the big screen instead


have you considered a projector instead? lot more bang for the buck & way bigger screen ... if you have the room

amk


----------



## wwomb1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm actually just planning on relaxing and checking out everyone else's decorations this go round.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

If I were to go with a theme, I would go with NBC. But since this past year had us purchasing items on sale that don't really have a theme, I'm thinking of trying to use those new props and leaning more towards little kid friendly. We live next to an elementary school where only one house on the opposite side of the school decorates. Some of my daughter's classmates dropped by, and a couple only braved it to the door because their parents know us. We had Hallowindow set up and singing pumpkins, a Gemmy witch, a big spider web over the garage door with a hairy spider, and a couple of light up ghosts. That was about it. 

We bought a couple of ghosts from Grandin road (reaaally hoping they'll sell that beautiful victorian lady again!), the trio of howling cats, and a fogger. My husband had bought tombstones that I didn't set out. I want to follow AMK's example and enhance them with UV paint. Our front yard is curvy and narrow, doesn't really look like it lends itself to a graveyard setting though. So I might just go with creepy boarded up (using the excellent tutorial) abandoned haunted house. At the same time, the kid-friendly part of me who really misses our Christmas lights is looking at orange, green, and/or purple LED light strings!

OH! My biggest aspiration would be to make a cauldron creep out of my Wally skelly. I am not a builder though, so I'm not sure I can pull it off. I subscribed to the thread where one of the members here was able to do it!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I've settled on "Vintage Halloween." I have lots of bats and crows and I always have Jack-o-lanterns. I have a life-size girl doll from when I was little that I'm going to dress up like a little girl witch, like this: http://collectibles.about.com/od/halloween/ig/Halloween-Postcards/Little-Girl-Witch-Postcard.htm

I plan to have her on the front porch, stirring a cauldron. Add some black cats, maybe a scarecrow, some lanterns. I'm still planning it, but I think it'll look cool.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm planning the same setup as last year, just perhaps a few more props here and there. I would really like to get a centerpiece for my graveyard.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm making some major additions and upgrades this year.

1) Upgrade the graveyard. I've got the blue foam to make 15 to 20 tombstones. No more crappy department store tombstones! 

2) Build a graveyard fence and entrance arch. Done, just awaiting paint. 

3) Add an Axworthy ghost to fly around the house. The drive wheel is built and I have most of the materials for the rest. 

4) Rebuild my pneumatic werewolf lunger with proper pneumatics. I have all the materials and just need to cut the steel and weld it together.

Yikes!! I'd better get busy, its less than three months till Halloween!


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

I had been planning a cemetery but may opt for a cornfield instead since its simpler and closer to completion. Just found out my work schedule is going to be much busier than anticipated. We will see.


----------

